# Test with a question



## Cobaltblue (Mar 9, 2021)

Found a small bottle yesterday while metal detecting and thought it would be a great time to try my first post while maybe finding out what this bottle was. It is damaged on the bottom but since it flipped out and landed back in the hole when I rolled the plug over its special to me.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

That’s a neat little bugger where does the mold seam end which could give a hint to age but so far it’s looking around early 1900s


----------



## Cobaltblue (Mar 9, 2021)

Hard for my old eyes to see but it looks like it goes up to the lip but not in the lip.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

Cobaltblue said:


> Hard for my old eyes to see but it looks like it goes up to the lip but not in the lip.


Alright so that would fit in early 1900s I’d say it’s maybe a weird perfume or it had a small nip sauce or whiskey or soda maybe I may be completely wrong tho.


----------



## Cobaltblue (Mar 9, 2021)

I kinda leaned toward perfume or maybe a sampler. Truthful I really like if I know or not lol. Thanks for responding and have a great day.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

Cobaltblue said:


> I kinda leaned toward perfume or maybe a sampler. Truthful I really like if I know or not lol. Thanks for responding and have a great day.


Np happy to help tiny bottles are always cool like this tiny perfume


----------



## Cobaltblue (Mar 9, 2021)

I havent dug bottles since I was a kid and wish I had all the little bottles I found. I had buyers for different types and sold for little of nothing back then but for a 10 yr old to get a dollar for a bottle dug out of the ground it was big money. Wish I had the only hutch I ever dug, it was a Hund and Eger bottled in St Joseph Mo. It was a toss up on who was the craziest (My grandfathers words), The lady that wanted every perfume bottle and stopper, the bluecobalt lady or the lady that paid paper money for china doll parts. Yes the dump is still there but it would be a long walk for these tired old legs.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

Cobaltblue said:


> Found a small bottle yesterday while metal detecting


Hey Cobaltblue, where were ya when you found it? Were you following metal detector hits? Was this on or near a Civil War battle field? I'm thinking morphine or heroin bottle for hospital units near the rear of battle areas. I've seen bottles like this only at certain areas.... near pre 1900's hospitals, near the edges of battle grounds and the like. Even the HQ of mining and logging camps, where ever men were likely to be severely injured. They can be pretty crude or other examples I've got are even marked on the bottom in centiliters (cl) or oz.
I've found them at all places I've suggested.
~Fred


----------



## Cobaltblue (Mar 9, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Hey Cobaltblue, where were ya when you found it? Were you following metal detector hits? Was this on or near a Civil War battle field? I'm thinking morphine or heroin bottle for hospital units near the rear of battle areas. I've seen bottles like this only at certain areas.... near pre 1900's hospitals, near the edges of battle grounds and the like. Even the HQ of mining and logging camps, where ever men were likely to be severely injured. They can be pretty crude or other examples I've got are even marked on the bottom in centiliters (cl) or oz.
> I've found them at all places I've suggested.
> ~Fred


I was metal detecting a yard were a house had been demolished in small town. Town dates back to mid 1800s but this house wasnt that old and even though mainly confederate sympathizers, there was no battles near here. The bottle came out in the plug, the target was deeper and ended up being the draft control of a pot belly stove


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 10, 2021)

That size and shape I'd say some sort of perfume or ungent.   too small to be a sauce bottle I think.   It'll be pre-1900, probably late 1800s.

Nice find.

Jim G


----------



## Cobaltblue (Mar 10, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> That size and shape I'd say some sort of perfume or ungent.   too small to be a sauce bottle I think.   It'll be pre-1900, probably late 1800s.
> 
> Nice find.
> 
> Jim G


thank you for responding, the unexpected finds are always special to me.


----------

